# Finally got a Dump Insert



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

Finally picked up a used Downeaster Dump insert 2 weeks ago, i finally got around to getting it wired up and tried getting the bed bolts out but ended up snapping 4 T-50 torx bit's in a row so im going to just drill my own holes through the bed and frame. first pic is right after i got it at work the guy had the boards all spaced out, the second pic is a couple days later when i adjusted all the boards to my liking. im going to have some more pics by the weekend of when i get it bolted down and get my new lighting setup wired up










meyer 3600 spreader waiting to get put away for summer for its new motor/spinner overhaul and some frame replacement 









new able 2 switch box i got off sirennet along with my whelen guardian rotator 2 sound off led3's and a set of in body backup lights from aw direct.


----------



## miltonplower (Jan 7, 2009)

nice look's great


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

looks great. I am finally installing my truckcraft this week. sitting at the line x shop right now getting the bed done and then I am going to put the insert in on top of it.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

hope your install goes better than mine has lol. on the fords its designed to use the frontmost and backmost bed bolts, thats not turning out to work too well so im just going to make my own mount holes for it instead after busting all the t50 torx i had. post a pic up when you get it installed, mine *should* be done tomaroe am before i go to college.


----------



## mvhauler (Jan 26, 2009)

You should be happy with it. Got mine installed last week,after final threat of snow. Are you going to put the rotator on the headache rack? Am curious where you are putting all the lights. Will wait for pics.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

mvhauler;777343 said:


> You should be happy with it. Got mine installed last week,after final threat of snow. Are you going to put the rotator on the headache rack? Am curious where you are putting all the lights. Will wait for pics.


i thought about putting it on the headache rack but i plan on getting a tarp roller up there so i just mounted it right to my roof. the two led's are going on the back of the truck in the gap between the top of the bed and the bumper, and the reverse lights are getting mounted in the bumper, hopefully if all goes well ill have it done tomaroe and get some pics up of it  im laying all the harnesses out tonight when i get home from college so its just connect and go.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

looks good. you got a lil dump truck


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;777371 said:


> looks good. you got a lil dump truck


lol yea shes a lil guy, if i take the other job and go for the associates ima look for a 2002-2005 f-3 or 450 for a second truck for me to run and i have a buddy lined up who is off all winter that could run my pickup truck


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

im looking for a 1 ton dump truck to tow the backhoe and to do some small excavating with


----------



## Glockshot73! (Jul 10, 2006)

LawnProLandscapes;777374 said:


> *ol yea shes a lil guy*, if i take the other job and go for the associates ima look for a 2002-2005 f-3 or 450 for a second truck for me to run and i have a buddy lined up who is off all winter that could run my pickup truck


I know what your saying and by no mean am i trying to be like some of the A$$ holes on here just got a kick out of that.

Chris


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Looks GREAT Bud!ussmileyflag It's sure nice to not have to shovel material out anymore!


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

verry nice. little falls is nice used to go every year to the party at the castle but they are not doing it any more


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

mkwl;777400 said:


> Looks GREAT Bud!ussmileyflag It's sure nice to not have to shovel material out anymore!


Thanks matt, should pick up some nice easy cash hauling small material loads for homeowners.



kitn1mcc;777416 said:


> verry nice. little falls is nice used to go every year to the party at the castle but they are not doing it any more


yea its a nice quiet country setting. which party at the castle you talking about, i know they hold quite a few there every now and then. i guess that ghost hunters show was supposed to do a show on beardslee castle too.

http://www.beardsleecastle.com/ghostpage.htm


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

it was ediloon plenty of cold spring camp and drink


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

heres some crappy pics i took tonight when i finished everything, ill get some during the day tomaroe and i got a couple of vids to from my cell phone...

heres some pics of the reverse lights that i got from awdirect, same ones and bdemott just installed as well, i love em...

















heres a couple of crappy vids
first one is whelen guardian


these are the two sound off led3's i have mounted in the rear


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

some more pics from the other day when i got the bolts through finally. used it saturday am for a cleanup and it worked awesome.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

reverse lights work great.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

looks really good man. im sure it will come in handy for cleanups


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

yea it did, supposed to be hauling some mulch with it pretty soon, and need to pick up about 1 to 1.5 yds of crusher run to patch potholes in my buddys parking lot soon.


----------



## bosslover (Jan 19, 2008)

it looks good ben them lights are really bright and after seeing them in person tonight i am thinking about doing sumthing similar with mine lol idk tho we will see


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*looking good LPL congrats*


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

how much does that insert way? how much can your truck hold legally? my cousin bought one and thats the question i had it looked overloaded.?


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

it weighs 830#'s and legally i can haul around 3000 #'s + or - legally.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

so you can haul 2200 # in it that isnt bad i thought they were heavier.ive never seen my cousin use his he had a custom tonneua cover made for it. he's a real piece of work lol


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

lol wow a custom tonneau on a dump insert, thats something you dont see everyday. yea im mostly going to be hauling yard waste/debris, mulch, small loads of crusher run/top soil so it will work out nice. was thinking bout a dump trailer instead but then during fall cleanup i would have to make two trips, one with equipment trailer and the other with dump trailer. if i get some more winter accounts signed im probably going to pick up a 2000-2003 f- 4 or 550 to do heavy hauling and removal with.


----------



## bosslover (Jan 19, 2008)

nice ben doing good truck looks good


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

*Insert Install*

Nice Insert Looks Good Nice Job On The Leds


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

i have seen a few trucks with a bed tilter than does the same thing but uses stock bed to tilt...

is that any good?..


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

i have no personal experience with one of those under bed lifts that picks the bed up, but depending on what your doing i think it would be alright. i went the insert route becuase they can haul and dump heavier loads and the stake pockets make it easier to add height to them.


----------

